# Puerto Rico Blackout Enters Second Day



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

This post is not so much to inform folks of the blackout on the island, but inspire some discussion of surviving a SHTF scenario on such as place. I for one am glad not to live in such as place. That 3.5 million would likely be down to a couple hundred thousand within a year. Thoughts?

Puerto Rico Blackout Enters Second Day - Entire Island Of 3.5 Million People Without Power | Zero Hedge


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

RedLion said:


> This post is not so much to inform folks of the blackout on the island, but inspire some discussion of surviving a SHTF scenario on such as place. I for one am glad not to live in such as place. That 3.5 million would likely be down to a couple hundred thousand within a year. Thoughts?
> 
> Puerto Rico Blackout Enters Second Day - Entire Island Of 3.5 Million People Without Power | Zero Hedge


I'm not so sure about that. I've been there twice, and seen lots of folks with big gardens, banana trees, goats and chickens. They have a very, go-along to get-along attitude, ready to party, very religious, just happy people in general. I think they would fare much better than an average US city.

Watch them make a liar out of me and have big riots today. LOL.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> I'm not so sure about that. I've been there twice, and seen lots of folks with big gardens, banana trees, goats and chickens. They have a very, go-along to get-along attitude, ready to party, very religious, just happy people in general. I think they would fare much better than an average US city.
> 
> Watch them make a liar out of me and have big riots today. LOL.


Of course I may be wrong. I have only been to there on time for a day while on a girlfriend mandated cruise some years ago. Call me a pessimist, I typically expect the worst from folks.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RedLion said:


> Of course I may be wrong. I have only been to there on time for a day while on a girlfriend mandated cruise some years ago. Call me a pessimist, I typically expect the worst from folks.


I dunno. I was never lucky enough to go to such a place when I was in the AF reserves, but from what I was told by those who did go, and didn't stay in the tourist traps, came back with a different outlook than the place being filled with pleasant, happy-go-lucky islanders. Then again, you also have to factor people's preconceived notions and their attitudes.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Depending on where you are Puerto Rico can be terrific or terrifying. A real mix. I have been friends with a few and I got the low down as well as having been there a number of times. I am curious as to what transpires.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Here's my take on The Commonwealth of Puerto Rico. 

For many years, Puerto Rico was predominantly the prototypical happy-go-lucky group of hard working-hard playing Carribbean Islanders. They prospered with the help of the US obviously then when liberal socialist philosophies of tax and spend, learned from again, the US Federal Government began to be the norm, they found themselves in a huge deficit spending, increasing debt and the inability to keep up with routine infrastructural maintenance practices.

Now there is a growing animosity towards the US but their overwhelming addiction to the US Government Teat makes them slightly agitated "slaves" that can really do nothing about their addiction to US tax dollars and US control. Too many corrupt political leaders in the Puerto Rican government to make any changes. They are near or at the economic Tipping Point. 

It will be interesting to see if this power outage is repaired sooner than later and if not, how bad it gets.

Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

It's all about fresh water, food supply, and sanitation. Society is only 9 meals away from anarchy. Maybe a few more, but after that it gets pretty difficult to reason with hungry "useless eaters". 

I have been to PR once. San Juan was a beautiful tourist trap. We got lost on our way to Arecibo. I got an education that day about third world countries. Luckily my step mother was native to the island or we probably would have had some major problems.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Here's my take on The Commonwealth of Puerto Rico.
> 
> For many years, Puerto Rico was predominantly the prototypical happy-go-lucky group of hard working-hard playing Carribbean Islanders. They prospered with the help of the US obviously then when liberal socialist philosophies of tax and spend, learned from again, the US Federal Government began to be the norm, they found themselves in a huge deficit spending, increasing debt and the inability to keep up with routine infrastructural maintenance practices.
> 
> ...


I guess my opinions are mostly formed on a view based on the thinking above. I have spent some time in Guatemala and Panama while in the National Guard and I think that both of those countries would likely survive a SHTF event better than PR would as those populations lead a pretty simple life as is. PR being an island with no resupply being likely would also be a factor.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Have you watched the video of the burning transformer? They let the dry brush grow right up next to the pad! So now they have a brush fire, too. Manana, esse, manana.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Waiting on Obama to send them the parts to fix it....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

SGT E said:


> Waiting on Obama to send them the parts to fix it....


Any bets that the 12th Imam in the White House will claim it's the fault of Trump or Bush. Never the democrat's who run Puerto Rico.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Just sent a text to Son. He's tdy in PR right now. I don't know if he's at the station or underway, but any news I get I'll share.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Highly interesting thread. First I heard of this. We went over there one time on the ever pesky cruise thing. Noticed a Lot of Cement houses which is about all that can survive hurricanes or so the bus driver said. With the power out over there it would seem to be hotter than two rats having a honey moon night in a wool sock. We will be praying for all those folks. Now did get to know some real interesting folks with wild stories from Purto Rica who hung out at the Salsa dancing place which was in my balliwick and offered a lot of off duty work. Those folks are all crazy criminals. The whole country is run by drug cartels.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

I got a PR family living down the street from me...nasty SOB's...Don't know your supposed to cut grass or any thing else to do with home ownership. Bought a new home two years ago....Now the place looks like a dump! Whats worse is he's a minister to all the local illegals through the Methodist Church...Totally allergic to any kind of manual labor.Trailers and junk cars on the streets..in yard...sometimes a boat.


But then again I'm probably just "Racist" and "DEPLORABLE"...what do I know?


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Lets see what happens , this will be a eye opener for the preppers ,so they can prepare for a power outage of the kind or worse here . We here in the states would have the same trouble here if we were to lose power for a long period of time " weeks , months " , the natives would have a field day .


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

SGT E said:


> I got a PR family living down the street from me...nasty SOB's...Don't know your supposed to cut grass or any thing else to do with home ownership. Bought a new home two years ago....Now the place looks like a dump! Whats worse is he's a minister to all the local illegals through the Methodist Church...Totally allergic to any kind of manual labor.Trailers and junk cars on the streets..in yard...sometimes a boat.
> 
> But then again I'm probably just "Racist" and "DEPLORABLE"...what do I know?


No homeowners association ? Some folks hate'm but I love'm.

Insures some idiot can't throw a tarp on his roof because he's too cheap to replace it or have junk crap all over the yard...

I don't want that next door to me. HOA insures my property will not be ruined by an idiot that doesn't take care of his yard. It will be done for him and then he gets a bill.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

It just dawned on me the folks in PR are prob pretty well prepared for power outtages. They go for a long time without any when the hurricanes hit. One of the inhabitants of the place who like to chat at the Salasa Dancing place said one rich guy in his part of the barrio had a fancy generator but was afraid to run it least somebody hear it and come kill him and steal his house etc. He told another scary story of when the folks in his little town found plastic buckets of money on the beach. So they dug it up and started buying new cars and satellite TVs. Well the drug cartel mafia type guys noticed it was missing. When they saw all the new toys..they killed the owners. He also say when somebody makes them mad..they try to escape by fleeing to Baltimore...where a hit squad is waiting. He did not know why they did not run off to some other place.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Son says they were underway when the storm hit. Knocked out their water desalination unit. But reports they get from the station so far is that there are no major problems yet. Generators and satellite phones for the station.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Any bets that the 12th Imam in the White House will claim it's the fault of Trump or Bush. Never the democrat's who run Puerto Rico.


Reminds me of an oldy but goody.

The Obama Administration announced today it will be honoring the 43rd President of the United States by naming a newly discovered fissure between the tectonic plates beneath Haiti after him.

The area will now officially be referred to as "Bush's Fault"&#8230;


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

When ferrying aircraft in the Caribbean, these were the airports in PR that I most frequented.

Did not get too involved with the locals other than some at the casino. Those that I did encounter were quite polite and receptive.

My stays were limited due to delivery schedules, sometimes weather allowed a couple extra days, most of that time was spent with a local girl I had met on one trip that worked for a FBO..

*Antonio/Nery/Juarbe Pol Airport ARECIBO PR* - Bing

*Rafael Hernandez Airport AGUADILLA PR* - Bing

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luis_Muñoz_Marín_International_Airport


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Population will be over 4M in 9 months.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Did she have chi chis el grande?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

0500 this morning brings the report that power is restored to most of PR and that no riots, looting, or zombie assault team operators were observed.


----------

